# 144Hz 144FPS but the game is not smooth and there is screen tearing



## JutsuFn (Feb 5, 2021)

please guys can you help me with my problem
I'm actually playing Fortnite with a constant 144 fps but it just feels unsmooth like if I'm playing with less than 60fps. My monitor is Benq XL2411P 144hz and I've been playing Fortnite smoothly for 1 year without problems.Fps shows 144 and Hz is also 144 in nvcp and display settings but the game is choppy and I notice some minor screen tearing. Vsync helped a bit but I can't play with that input lag as a competitive player.
I tried so many things like RTSS, reinstalling driver using DDU,reinstalling the game,format,fresh install of windows but nothing helped.
Please if anyone knows how to solve this problem don't mind helping me because it's really driving me crazy.
My specs:
Mobo: Msi H310M PRO-VD PLUS Intel® Core™ i5-9400F CPU @ 2.90GHz(3.9GHz in task manager while playing)NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 16 GB DDR4 2400Mhz 1T HDD 240 SSD 550W corsair PSU
I also noticed that when playing 60hz 60fps capped I get a lot of screen tearing as you can see in this video
I think it could be a hardware problem but what exactly is causing this,is it my cheap mobo or maybe PSU?
Also when I'm scrolling in website it feels unsmooth pleaaase what hardware may be causing this pleaase I can't enjoy games anymore.
I'd appreciate every single suggestion.Thanks


----------



## xkelx (Feb 5, 2021)

Is it a G-Sync monitor? Is G-Sync on? Also, are you using HDMI or Display Port? If HDMI, that is likely your culprit.


----------



## JutsuFn (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.
I don't have a Gsync monitor
I'm using display port I also tried hdmi and other monitors but the problem persists
I really think something is with my pc but I still don't know what exactly


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 5, 2021)

Are you using DP cable or dual link DVI? Check the OSD in-game to verify it runs at 144hz.

Try to install the monitor driver from this link. Try to reset the monitor to factory settings.

Poor PSU, like the cheap Corsair VS model can cause such a problem.


----------



## JutsuFn (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for the reply.
I'm using a DP cable I will try to install the monitor driver.
I just realized that I actually have a Corsair Vs 550, so this may be causing this problem
Thank you so much bro I didn't even know my Psu model till now.


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2021)

I have the definitive answer for you.

You're getting screen tearing, because you're running with vsync off - it's 100% inevitable and not a hardware problem. How much you notice it however, is something else and generally, the higher the monitor refresh, the less you see it. It's caused by the GPU frames not being synced with the monitor's refresh rate. It's basic physics and not a fault of your computer. Any computer will do this.

In my case, I run Cod:MW on a 144Hz 1080p display with vsync off for best responsiveness, but I don't see tearing too much, because the framerate from the GPU is typically 80-120fps, so the tears are small and fleeting. The game engine, driver, driver and game settings all have some bearing on this, too.

You're probably noticing it more now, because software updates have changed the system performance. These include things like game, driver and Windows updates, which can all interact to do this. Also, if you change your graphics settings in the game and/or driver, the performance characteristic will change, potentially making tearing more noticeable.

I recommend that you buy either a G-SYNC monitor (preferable, but expensive) or a compatible FreeSync monitor, much cheaper and then turn on adaptive sync. It's 100% guaranteed to solve your problem.

Oh and its got nothing to do with your PSU. Dunno where people are getting that idea from. If the PSU was bad, the system wouldn't even run, or would tend to crash.

There's also this notion of capping the GPU framerate to the same as the monitor's refresh like you've done, but not syncing it and thinking it's gonna render cleanly. It isn't, it's gonna tear and the problem is worse, the lower the refresh of the monitor.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2021)

JutsuFn said:


> I don't have a Gsync monitor



If you would have bought a G-Sync/G-Sync compatible monitor you probably wouldn't have these issues...
Try setting the monitor refresh rate at 60 or 120hz from the nvidia control center then use V-Sync.


----------



## JutsuFn (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello and thank you for your replies
Well I confirm that Vsync has helped me eliminating tearing but I still feel that the game is not as smooth as it was all this time since I bought it. I also can't play with vsync on due to it's input lag.
I feel This unsmoothness and tearing in game what ever the fps cap is and what ever the refresh rate is. Gsync monitor might help but I can't buy it now.
For the psu I also don't know how can it cause this but actually I found that some people that had same issue as me got rid of it by changing their PSU


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2021)

JutsuFn said:


> For the psu I also don't know how can it cause this but actually I found that some people that had same issue as me got rid of it by changing their PSU


No they didn't. They're either confusing it with something else, or lying/trolling. All the PSU can do is power the PC, not affect screen tearing. It's physically not possible.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 5, 2021)

frame pacing - VRR is the answer.

I can immediately tell when my gsync turns off, things are at high fps but unnaturally jerky.


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 5, 2021)

Screen tearing is not a fault.
It will always happen when the monitor input and video card output are out of sync. At any FPS or refresh rate.
The only way to avoid it is to use v-sync (adds input lag) or use a monitor that has adaptive sync technology like g-sync or freesync.
There is probably something wrong with your computer that is causing it to perform bad and you notice it's no smooth.

Run CPU and GPU benchmarks to confirm these parts are performing as expected.
While you do this, use monitoring tools to check that the boost frequency is as it should be, the temperatures are normal and that there are no other anomalies.


----------



## JutsuFn (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for the replies.
I think I will end up by buying a gsync monitor.
For the benchmarks, temps are fine, clocks are fine but I think my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu since I get 90 to 100% CPU usage while my gpu is on 40% usage.
Can a cpu bottleneck cause this unsmooth gameplay despite high FPS.
Also I noticed that while being in the safe mode, screen tearing is every where: while movine a window, scrolling.
I am also thinking of selling my pc and buying a better one but no one will buy it with this problem I should fix it first.
Thanks again for all your suggestions


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2021)

Re-reading the OP


JutsuFn said:


> I also noticed that when playing 60hz 60fps capped I get a lot of screen tearing as you can see in this video


Didn't see a video though.



JutsuFn said:


> I think my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu since I get 90 to 100% CPU usage while my gpu is on 40% usage.



That seems to be a CPU bottleneck yes.


JutsuFn said:


> Can a cpu bottleneck cause this unsmooth gameplay despite high FPS.


Yes.


JutsuFn said:


> Also I noticed that while being in the safe mode, screen tearing is every where: while movine a window, scrolling.


The nvidia driver isn't loaded in safe mode.


----------



## JutsuFn (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for the reply I really appreciate it.
My bad here is the link of the video (2) Screen tearing 60Hz 60FPS capped in Fortnite - YouTube
So I think I have to upgrade my cpu


----------



## evernessince (Feb 5, 2021)

Just to confirm, as the OP seems to allude to this.  Is this issue only recent and only with fortnite?  Do you experience issues with other games as well?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Feb 5, 2021)

Before spending money on a new monitor, try running at 120Hz refresh rate, and running vsync ON, but setting your maximum pre-rendered frames to 1, instead of application-controlled:






at 120Hz with no more than 1 pre-rendered frame, your input lag will average only 4.2ms more than with vsync disabled which is almost imperceptible. I hate input lag too, but realistically it's hard to even tell there is any if the total response time (mouse to pixel change) is under 20ms. An extra 4.2ms won't change your perception of lag, so if it still feels laggy at 120Hz with a forced pre-rendered frame limit of 1 then it's not vsync to blame but the game settings themselves. Check mouse-smoothing and input settings instead.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2021)

Turn fast Vsync on. You'll get rid of screen tearing, but have no input lag issues


despite what some people say online, you do NOT need stupidly high framerates to benefit from fast vsync, it helps in this exact situation.

I dont even understand the input lag problems so many people have, as i run 165Hz with Vsync on, and get no input lag issues.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Turn fast Vsync on. You'll get rid of screen tearing, but have no input lag issues
> 
> 
> despite what some people say online, you do NOT need stupidly high framerates to benefit from fast vsync, it helps in this exact situation.
> ...



I'm not sure your system has the ability to lag regardless of what setting you turned on.  Vsync will definitely cause lag at 60 FPS that's pretty noticeable.

I don't think screen tearing is as much the issue as the jerkiness/frame pacing - vsync will space them out and make it smooth again.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I'm not sure your system has the ability to lag regardless of what setting you turned on.  Vsync will definitely cause lag at 60 FPS that's pretty noticeable.
> 
> I don't think screen tearing is as much the issue as the jerkiness/frame pacing - vsync will space them out and make it smooth again.


just a few months ago i was on a 2700x with a GTX 1080, and still loved fast Vsync.

Fast vsync is what Vsync should have been all along, its one key reason i stayed nvidia this gen.


----------



## JutsuFn (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you so much for the replies guys.
I will definitely try all of your suggestions.
Screen tearing doesn't really bother me but the unsmooth gameplay is really annoying


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2021)

Ososk said:


> Have you fixed it yet if so can you help me please


You'll need to make your own thread to get proper help


----------



## Franz (Dec 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Turn fast Vsync on. You'll get rid of screen tearing, but have no input lag issues
> 
> 
> despite what some people say online, you do NOT need stupidly high framerates to benefit from fast vsync, it helps in this exact situation.
> ...


Thanks, I'm tried to remember about that fast vsync some time ago


----------



## Itsluistorres (Sep 29, 2022)

Hey, did you ever figure this out? I’m having the same issue with my pc and Fortnite. I’ve even upgraded my motherboard and cpu and am still having the issue. I’m running a 3080ti and an i5 12600k and my Fortnite feels like I’m seeing about half the frames it says I am. Even if I cap it to 60fps…it looks insanely bad and gets unplayable in any situation where there’s a lot going on. I’ve tried on both my screens so I know it’s not something wrong with my screen. I’m just starting to think somethings wrong with my gpu. Please help!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2022)

Itsluistorres said:


> Hey, did you ever figure this out? I’m having the same issue with my pc and Fortnite. I’ve even upgraded my motherboard and cpu and am still having the issue. I’m running a 3080ti and an i5 12600k and my Fortnite feels like I’m seeing about half the frames it says I am. Even if I cap it to 60fps…it looks insanely bad and gets unplayable in any situation where there’s a lot going on. I’ve tried on both my screens so I know it’s not something wrong with my screen. I’m just starting to think somethings wrong with my gpu. Please help!



As I mentioned earlier in this thread:

If you would have bought a G-Sync/G-Sync compatible monitor you probably wouldn't have these issues...


----------



## Itsluistorres (Sep 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> As I mentioned earlier in this thread:
> 
> If you would have bought a G-Sync/G-Sync compatible monitor you probably wouldn't have these issues...


i have a gsync monitor. the omen 27x. ive tried with gsync on and off and not really noticed any difference. im not complaining about screen tearing, its almost like im just not seeing half the frames...as if theyre dropping or something i really dont know how to explain it



P4-630 said:


> As I mentioned earlier in this thread:
> 
> If you would have bought a G-Sync/G-Sync compatible monitor you probably wouldn't have these issues...


also one thing i found interesting is that when i turned the sync on and capped my in game fps down to 60, my screen was showing it was at 165hz...its almost like my GPU and screens arent communicating properly?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2022)

Itsluistorres said:


> i have a gsync monitor. the omen 27x. ive tried with gsync on and off and not really noticed any difference. im not complaining about screen tearing, its almost like im just not seeing half the frames...as if theyre dropping or something i really dont know how to explain it
> 
> 
> also one thing i found interesting is that when i turned the sync on and capped my in game fps down to 60, my screen was showing it was at 165hz...its almost like my GPU and screens arent communicating properly?


If FPS and refresh rate aren't synced, you arent using Gsync


----------

